# PPI



## rg1 (Aug 13, 2017)

Some of the questions in PPI practice test are really smart and good. Does anyone else has similar feeling?


----------



## rg1 (Aug 13, 2017)

Second one- More I know NEC, more confused I am? The PPI-1 uses name plate rated FL current in some questions and Table derived FL in the other for similar situation. Anyone having any clear idea.


----------



## cos90 (Aug 13, 2017)

It's in the code: the nameplate rating is used for overloads only. Everything else is in those motor tables. Also the PPI exams were really tough.


----------



## cos90 (Aug 13, 2017)

Just beware it's not perfect and inspired my forum username 






cos(180) = 0 ??????


----------



## rg1 (Aug 13, 2017)

cos90 said:


> It's in the code: the nameplate rating is used for overloads only. Everything else is in those motor tables. Also the PPI exams were really tough.


If you see para 430.6.A.1 Exception 3- It says whenever you have HP and current both from Name plate you take name plate current for everything. I read this when I did PPI -1 yesterday. Then I see PPI itself taking sometimes this sometimes that in different questions. Not allowing to settle at one. I found the NEC though a good book, can be written in a better way instead of so many ifs and buts. I NEC is best example of a product when you want to write arts out of maths. On lighter side - I get reminded of graffiti in library books where it used to be scribbled by naughty guys --- go and see page no. x, you will be anxious to go to that page where you will find, go to page no. y and then in the end it will say why you are wasting your time  turning pages here; read the book and go home.


----------



## rg1 (Aug 13, 2017)

cos90 said:


> Just beware it's not perfect and inspired my forum username
> 
> 
> 
> cos(180) = 0 ??????


Lol


----------

